# Ralph's Autistic Vendettas and Possible New Enemies



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralph is easily irritated and even some innocent jokes can set him off. Trough his years of online sperging Ralph's thin skin has stretched even thinner. The constant drunken state has lowered his inhibitions to non-existent. This thread discusses the numerous foes Ralph has made with his behavior and who is next to "double cross" him.

Ralph has various feuds with some C-Tier E-Celebs. These are all meaningless and fake, their purpose is only that the Gunt can grift their audiences and try to turn them into his own paypigs. The most notable ones are Matt Jarbo, Null, Kraut, Coach Red Pill, Sargon. The common theme with them is that the Gunt has manufactured a narrative for each and every one of them smearing them and making them poisonous for his audience. When erver it is broke dick josh or spit dick kraut every one them has a narrative. The function of this narrative crafting is to poison their fans and absorb them into the Gunt. The Gunt is not afraid to confront any E-Celeb because he gets to grift from them.

Some foes like Godwinson and PPP are literally Voldemort for the Gunt and he does not even dare to name then. The pig man is afraid when confronted by people he deems superior to him and whose flaws are so few that he is not able to mock. These types of ALOGs are powerful enough to psychologically break him and cause him to act even more irrationally than usual. These people don't have a shekelful audiences the Gunt can try grift and absorb like the E-Celeb types. PPP and Godwinson have worked hard to undo all the smear work Ralph has used to grift from the E-Celebs.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

To be fair, he's so thin-skinned because his gunt has stretched out the rest of his skin to the point of critical failure.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 10, 2020)

New feud? Anyone know what this is about? 

Archive
Tweet


----------



## Weird Ages (Dec 10, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> New feud? Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> Archive
> Tweet
> ...





Yeah, who would ever pimp out his girlfriend in order to score some pussy, truly disgusting behaviour. I'm glad Ralph is here to expose all this degeneracy.


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 10, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> New feud? Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> Archive
> Tweet
> ...


If she's still fucking this faggot, it could be him.  There was some bullshit about her boyfriend accusing Dick's woman of being a camwhore earlier this year.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

This is her boyfriend.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 10, 2020)

Weird Ages said:


> View attachment 1779908
> Yeah, who would ever pimp out his girlfriend in order to score some pussy, truly disgusting behaviour. I'm glad Ralph is here to expose all this degeneracy.


projection is a helluva cope


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 10, 2020)

Its much harder to keep tack of the inter eceleb grudges because Ralph will flip them in 2 seconds flat for the grift. Most of the time the Eceleb he was grudging with wont even care. Exceptions being people like Cog.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> If she's still fucking this faggot, it could be him.  There was some bullshit about her boyfriend accusing Dick's woman of being a camwhore earlier this year.


I thought it was confirmed she was a camwhore?
I love it when Ralph starts fights with e-thots because it always ends up with them leaking compromising DMs.

Either way, is it fair to say fatty's made contact with Dick then, if he's fighting his battles right now?


----------



## Sargoy of Mossad (Dec 10, 2020)

Talk about thin-skinned. The gunt blocked me on Twitter because of the people I follow. Never interacted with him or them, just follow for the entertainment. He's just like Nick Fuentes and Dave Rubin. 

If only the fat fuck knew that I can sign out and view his feed whenever I want.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 10, 2020)

Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> If she's still fucking this faggot, it could be him.



Who the fuck is even that moron? I honestly can't make it through his tweets, it's all passive-aggresive "quirky" comments, shitty incel memes about whores this whores that and some paranoia about the coronavirus and the WHO.
Also, this his Twitter bio:


> Like Charlie Sheen, I'm just trying to stay positive. I try and be nice and helpful to everyone. Please let me know if my advice has helped you too!


That's so fucking gay.
And way less effective than Josh's "I love the nation of Israel and Jewish people" if what he is trying to do is merely evade jannies, or perhaps it's another retarded passive-aggresive "fren" "joke".


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 10, 2020)

Honestly I think it’s just a deflection to stir something up in Tampa.  Something besides his recent spergery and obvious coof to talk about.  

I bet he doesn’t even mention Nools peen this entire trip.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 11, 2020)

Sargoy of Mossad said:


> Talk about thin-skinned. The gunt blocked me on Twitter because of the people I follow. Never interacted with him or them, just follow for the entertainment. He's just like Nick Fuentes and Dave Rubin.
> 
> If only the fat fuck knew that I can sign out and view his feed whenever I want.


Gunt blocked you because he can't grift from you and non-sycophants cause him to lose viewers. To give you an idea he keeps Vaush unblocked but blocks all his followers to maximize his grift. I'm assuming that Nick and Dave are both doing the same grift.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

he seems to strike out at almost anyone these days, but there's a few ops here with timelines of past slap fights.
you can even check his post history and grievance posts here on the farms.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

Phantom Organization's YT channel is taken down. 

For those who don't know, Phantom Organization is an online personality that streamsnipes and makes fun of @theralph. 

A bit like PPP. 




Now don't say that @theralph sent his guntguard and his harem to create YT accounts to flag down his channel. 

That is not tru!


----------



## byuu (Dec 15, 2020)

> The most notable ones are Matt Jarbo, Null, Kraut, Coach Red Pill, Sargon. The common theme with them is that the Gunt has manufactured a narrative for each and every one of them smearing them and making them poisonous for his audience. When erver it is broke dick josh or spit dick kraut every one them has a narrative. The function of this narrative crafting is to poison their fans and absorb them into the Gunt. The Gunt is not afraid to confront any E-Celeb because he gets to grift from them.


Did he ever craft an effective narrative on his own? With Matt, Kraut, and Sargon he just leeched off actual entertaining people like Metokur.
Contrast this with Null, where he can only angrily scream "Josh is a pedo" without any MC Jarbo or Heartwvrm stuff to clip and make it funny.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Phantom Organization's YT channel is taken down.
> 
> For those who don't know, Phantom Organization is an online personality that streamsnipes and makes fun of @theralph.
> 
> ...



@Jester69 Please post the link to your upcoming DLive channel in this thread.
How dare Ralph do this to our Best Friend Online??  The best revenge would be to dethrone King Faggot on his own platform.  Start streaming at the same time as The Killstream so we can post screenshots of Phantom Organization's viewer count vs Ralph's.


----------



## LomaMursu (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.




EDIT: He came back, mistaking someone else for Digi and throwing "gay" around like he's a teen in the 90s
EDIT EDIT: Sorry for the clumsy editing, I haven't used a forum in many years


----------



## High Tea (Dec 15, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> New feud? Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> Archive
> Tweet
> ...


Goes by Modern Medusa.  Does pics, that sort of thing.  Made the rounds on some of the minor shows in the area a few years ago.  Think she was one of the Dick news girls.  Advocates for men's issues like anti circumcision.  Makes a calendar of models (I guess) and minor e-celeb related people.  The initial one had Mercedes Carrerra.  This year's has Lizz Reptile.  


LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484
> 
> ...


If he's with Pantsu, makes perfect sense.  White knighting her against her ex.  Funny how none of this stuff was an issue when they were friends.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

Ralph, at his core, is that fat kid that bullies people he thinks are weaker than him.  Reiketa has pissed him off multiple times but Ralph knows he can't go against him.  Jarbo was real easy to bully though so Ralph tries to pick on him the most.

That's all there really is to him.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 15, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Phantom Organization's YT channel is taken down.
> 
> For those who don't know, Phantom Organization is an online personality that streamsnipes and makes fun of @theralph.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2020)

He’s awfully proud of accepting a literal pedophile tranny’s sloppy seconds. This is success in the Ralph household.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484
> 
> ...


YES. Just when I thought the well of nectar had ran dry, the universe provides!


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 15, 2020)

LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484
> 
> ...


I’m assuming he doesn’t realize that @Blacklight has an account here or he’d be sperging out a lot harder; either cause of that or that he’s actually seen some shit unlike gunty.


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 15, 2020)

It's always so weird when someone posts shit I've said on a Discord, but yes. Ralph is a fucking moron and needs to kindly fuck off before he poisons the Dick Show even more than he already has. Hopefully him and Digi both just kill each other and leave the show alone.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 15, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> It's always so weird when someone posts shit I've said on a Discord, but yes. Ralph is a fucking moron and needs to kindly fuck off before he poisons the Dick Show even more than he already has. Hopefully him and Digi both just kill each other and leave the show alone.


Dax has dug too deeply into Ralph and Digi’s asses over the past few months to untangle himself. The Cuties shit alone has probably burned almost everyone that would be worth keeping around.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 15, 2020)

LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484
> 
> ...


Don't know how I missed this, this needs more attention. It's perfect.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

How can one man be so delusional!



Edit: Do you think he actually believes this? There's no way he actually believes this, right? If he does, the drugs and alcohol have severely assaulted his grey matter. This must be some next level built-in, white trash coping mechanism.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> How can one man be so delusional!
> View attachment 1790944
> Edit: Do you think he actually believes this? There's no way he actually believes this, right? If he does, the drugs and alcohol have severely assaulted his grey matter. This must be some next level built-in, white trash coping mechanism.


No no, he was mobbed by fans all week.  I mean, they weren't _his_ fans, and they weren't mobbing _him, _and they weren't talking to him at all or really even acknowledging his existance beyond wondering what that stench was, but he was still mobbed by fans!


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

Spectre_06 said:


> No no, he was mobbed by fans all week.  I mean, they weren't _his_ fans, and they weren't mobbing _him, _and they weren't talking to him at all or really even acknowledging his existance beyond wondering what that stench was, but he was still mobbed by fans!


He's legit fucked in the head. His show is awful! It's terrible, lmao. Do you think he caught on that nobody liked him and was getting shit talked hard behind his back? Or do you think that big cloud of cope he has around him protected his fragile ego?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> He's legit fucked in the head. His show is awful! It's terrible, lmao. Do you think he caught on that nobody liked him and was getting shit talked hard behind his back? Or do you think that big cloud of cope he has around him protect his fragile ego?


Did he catch on to the fact he wasn't getting much attention?  No.  Someone like Ralph, he just assumes not being included means he's included to.  He insinuates himself into it whether they want him to or not.  if you don't tell him directly to fuck off, he assumes you want him there.  Since Dick is his friend and people don't want to upset Dick, they don't say anything.  This is part of having a fragile ego.


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> There's no way he actually believes this, right?


Ralph would be forced to commit suicide if he didn't live in a padded cell of his own design.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Dec 15, 2020)

Honestly looks more like he is trying very hard to play out the "heel" idiocy he has been talking about lately.

He's become a living version of the "only pretending to be retarded" meme


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

Null said:


> Ralph would be forced to commit suicide if he didn't live in a padded cell of his own design.


If he wasn't such an overt, uncaring asshole I'd feel bad for the guy.


----------



## mastercthulhu (Dec 15, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1790633


This thin skinned piece of shit is gonna pay, hes flagged down so much good content. I think he forgets ppl  are willing to go to his house and fuck with him when he pushes it like this just like when zoom sent ppl to trash his car. Maybe next time its him mom? or something happens to his house? who knows. But whatever does happen he deserves it and more.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 15, 2020)

Null said:


> Ralph would be forced to commit suicide if he didn't live in a padded cell of his own design.


Why padded? Isn't he fat enough to cushion himself?


----------



## Spoonge (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> How can one man be so delusional!
> View attachment 1790944
> Edit: Do you think he actually believes this? There's no way he actually believes this, right? If he does, the drugs and alcohol have severely assaulted his grey matter. This must be some next level built-in, white trash coping mechanism.


Its a funny inversion. A lot of celebrities turn to drugs and alcohol because they can't handle the fans, fame and all the pressure they create (think Pete Wentz downing a bottle of pills in a parking lot.). Ralph went in fucking reverse and created imaginary fans and fame to deal with the alcohol and drugs.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484View attachment 1790487View attachment 1790483View attachment 1790485View attachment 1790486
> View attachment 1790482
> ...


This is pure corn syrup. How does he behave like this and doesn't disintegrate out of shame is beyond me. If this was me, I'd be hanging from the nearest tree.


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

High Tea said:


> If he's with Pantsu, makes perfect sense.  White knighting her against her ex.  Funny how none of this stuff was an issue when they were friends.


It blows me away that he thinks Pantsu is any kind of catch. The woman sucked all of the money and mental fortitude from digibro until he was nothing but a broken husk. Lookswise Pantsu for a normal person is a homely girl with daddy issues, dime a dozzen in any western city.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

Spoonge said:


> Ralph went in fucking reverse and created imaginary fans and fame to deal with the alcohol and drugs.


lmao


Kenobi said:


> The woman sucked all of the money and mental fortitude from digibro until he was nothing but a broken husk.


Wait, there's something more than a husk to digibro? Everything I've ever seen from him is cringe content, praising loli and being a tranny. He used to be respectable?


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

Weird Ages said:


> View attachment 1779908
> Yeah, who would ever pimp out his girlfriend in order to score some pussy, truly disgusting behaviour. I'm glad Ralph is here to expose all this degeneracy.




Theres also the time he showed pantsu in a bikini for 200 dollars.




RichardRApe said:


> lmao
> 
> Wait, there's something more than a husk to digibro? Everything I've ever seen from him is cringe content, praising loli and being a tranny. He used to be respectable?


No he was always a complete degenerate but he used to make content that atleast some animefags enjoyed. He used to make around 5k dollars a month on patreon now down to 1.5k. From what i can peace togheter he was at one point some kind of animesargon or some shit.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

I just had a weirdest thought. I don't know how this all started with Digi, but there is a possibility that what ever they said about him simply triggered Ralph's deep desire to impress Josh. Since everything else he tried failed. I am that autistic, I honestly believe that at the end of the day, what Ralph really wants is some degree of respect and good grace from Josh. There is no doubt in my mind that he admires him, there is no doubt in my mind that he looks up to him as his own unfulfilled judgmental ideal projection. And if Josh had at least one nice thing to say about Ralph, in his mind that would be win. 

Imagine if Null said "regardless of everything Ralph did, he was AT LEAST right about digi" It would be equivalent of a blessing from a deity, truly mystical experience. I wonder how Josh feels having this much power over him, if it was me, I'd be mad with the temptation to abuse it.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 15, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1791503
> Theres also the time he showed pantsu in a bikini for 200 dollars.


I've seen the picture before but man what the fuck is up with her legs? In this picture it looks like she has one leg longer than the other that she has to awkwardly shuffle around. I've seen people who have to wear thongs on one foot and have a lift in one shoe but man her knees don't line up at all. This is exactly the kind of woman I see a gunted creature and a pedophile larping as a little girl fight over.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

Truly Rural said:


> I just had a weirdest thought. I don't know how this all started with Digi, but there is a possibility that what ever they said about him simply triggered Ralph's deep desire to impress Josh. Since everything else he tried failed. I am that autistic, I honestly believe that at the end of the day, what Ralph really wants is some degree of respect and good grace from Josh. There is no doubt in my mind that he admires him, there is no doubt in my mind that he looks up to him as his own unfulfilled judgmental ideal projection. And if Josh had at least one nice thing to say about Ralph, in his mind that would be win.
> 
> Imagine if Null said "regardless of everything Ralph did, he was AT LEAST right about digi" It would be equivalent of a blessing from a deity, truly mystical experience. I wonder how Josh feels having this much power over him, if it was me, I'd be mad with the temptation to abuse it.


Personally thought that the dynamic is different between @Null and @theralph. I personally think that the reason why Ralph produced a child was because he came across Null's posts about wanting a child. He wants to prove he can outdo him, not so much looking up to him. 

Speaking of Digibro, isn't it hilarious and strange that Ralph now hates Digibro even though he was defending him merely a few months back? I still remember Ralph laughing at Null, calling him a woman for wanting Dick Masterson to disavow Digibro.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 15, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Theres also the time he showed pantsu in a bikini for 200 dollars


She looks like a 15 year old boy. The absolute state of the gunt's fragile ego when he feels the need to use that....thing to flex on a tranny.

Remember guys, getting the sloppy seconds of a mexican cuckhold and a pedophile tranny makes you based and trad. How much lower can you get? Picking up antifa trannies after they've been used as human shields by their upper class jewish leaders?


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Personally thought that the dynamic is different between @Null and @theralph. I personally think that the reason why Ralph produced a child was because he came across Null's posts about wanting a child. He wants to prove he can outdo him, not so much looking up to him.
> 
> Speaking of Digibro, isn't it hilarious and strange that Ralph now hates Digibro even though he was defending him merely a few months back? I still remember Ralph laughing at Null, calling him a woman for wanting Dick Masterson to disavow Digibro.


You might be right, but I can't get over the feeling that projection is still there. The baby race may have been conscious on Ethan's part, but I think a lot more unconscious complexes are at work. I think Ralph envies Josh, for his simplicity, and even for the "broken penis" because Josh clearly has no problem showing his human side. And Ralph can't do it, he judges his own imperfections too harshly to ever express them like a normal human. This causes his degenerate outbursts. I don't know, I see text book admiration in disguise. And he would not be aware of it because he'd need to be able to stomach his shortcomings. 

Sorry i took off on another rant, back to discord stuff. Are these two same event?








btw, Dax's "it's ok to be a pedophile but it's not okay to call people pedophile" probably was the only reason Ralph didn't call him a pedo.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 15, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Personally thought that the dynamic is different between @Null and @theralph. I personally think that the reason why Ralph produced a child was because he came across Null's posts about wanting a child. He wants to prove he can outdo him, not so much looking up to him.


Imagine having a kid just to spite someone.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

Truly Rural said:


> Sorry i took off on another rant, back to discord stuff. Are these two same event?
> 
> View attachment 1791596
> View attachment 1791598
> ...


The Farms don't like him, the Dickheads don't like him and now even Dick's core circle of friends don't like him. 

We have seen @theralph burn bridges with Null and the Farms. He is now clashing with the Dickheads and Dick Masterson's close associates. 

While he has been extremely reluctant to burn bridges with Dick Masterson because he actually looks up to and wants to imitate him, I wouldn't be surprised if he cuts ties with Dick Masterson for refusing to disavow the Dickheads and close friends who rightfully hate @theralph.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 15, 2020)

LomaMursu said:


> Looks like Digi is his new headmate. This came out of nowhere in the Dick Show discord. Looks like TDS fans don't like him much.
> 
> View attachment 1790484View attachment 1790487View attachment 1790483View attachment 1790485View attachment 1790486
> View attachment 1790482
> ...


No one likes him, literally no single person likes him. So why does Dick still hang with him and invite him to stuff yet Dicks own fans despise the gunt?


----------



## Polinky (Dec 15, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> View attachment 1791503
> Theres also the time he showed pantsu in a bikini for 200 dollars.


lmao imagine flexing this horse faced, snake-y, efame hungry, sloppy seconds ex-hole and lookalike of said tranny you're trying to dunk on


----------



## High Tea (Dec 15, 2020)

Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 said:


> No one likes him, literally no single person likes him. So why does Dick still hang with him and invite him to stuff yet Dicks own fans despise the gunt?


Dick's lolbertarian contrarianism.  Everyone doesn't like him, so keep him close, just like with Riley and Digi.  Everyone says Cuties is evil, so he's going to defend it several times a day.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 16, 2020)

A guy who can't brush his teeth without his gums bleeding and wears a dress to creep on girls in the bathroom insults Ralph over his appearance (and is arguably right). Truly this is one of Ralph's low points.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 16, 2020)

Maybe his Probation Officer is his biggest enemy.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2020)

mastercthulhu said:


> This thin skinned piece of shit is gonna pay, hes flagged down so much good content. I think he forgets ppl  are willing to go to his house and fuck with him when he pushes it like this just like when zoom sent ppl to trash his car. Maybe next time its him mom? or something happens to his house? who knows. But whatever does happen he deserves it and more.


Cue Ralph sperging about Brokedick Farms users threatening to fuck with him irl.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 16, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Cue Ralph sperging about Brokedick Farms users threatening to fuck with him irl.


Ralph doesn't know what real fucking with is.  People fuck with him, sure, but no one is really trying to harm him. Imagine if somebody was to contact people in the jail with him, if he goes back. Telling his cell mates he is a pedophile wouldnt go over well, Ralph trying to explain what an A-Log is would fall on deaf ears.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 16, 2020)

Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 said:


> No one likes him, literally no single person likes him. So why does Dick still hang with him and invite him to stuff yet Dicks own fans despise the gunt?


I think @adezero has said that Ralph was somewhat charming, or at least polite and not his vindictive self during at least some of their relationship. I imagine he sucks Dick's dick hard, and always has, simply because of the potential to siphon off some of the large audience who are already watching a somewhat similar show. They do at the very least both share right-leaning subjects and guests, which is a pretty big thing in that sphere of, what I could best describe as, political identity internet culture.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> I think @adezero has said that Ralph was somewhat charming, or at least polite and not his vindictive self during at least some of their relationship. I imagine he sucks Dick's dick hard, and always has, simply because of the potential to siphon off some of the large audience who are already watching a somewhat similar show. They do at the very least both share right-leaning subjects and guests, which is a pretty big thing in that sphere of, what I could best describe as, political identity internet culture.


He operates by not being disagreeable. Wasn't he one of the first people on NP2 and shilling it? Obviously I think Dax keeps him around in the same way he did with Digi. It's not a good reason but because Dax likes people that feed into his ego.


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Dec 16, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> I think @adezero has said that Ralph was somewhat charming, or at least polite and not his vindictive self during at least some of their relationship. I imagine he sucks Dick's dick hard, and always has, simply because of the potential to siphon off some of the large audience who are already watching a somewhat similar show. They do at the very least both share right-leaning subjects and guests, which is a pretty big thing in that sphere of, what I could best describe as, political identity internet culture.


I can actually see what Ade means. Ralph isn't the worst talker in the world, he can go on for hours talking without any struggles and he knows how to suck dick with words. Richard Spencer's appearances on the Killstream is my favorite examples of this. 

When I first started watching the Killstream and IBS back in 2017 my first impression of Ralph was that he was a sinner-yet-sympathetic-and-nice type of person, not at all an angry Seethan Ralph. 

It was when IBS gradually ceased to go his way that his true more seething and sociopathic(or whatever the fuck) character came out. Initially I would not have guessed that he was a guy who drank himself to near death, doxed and stalked people, and had this perverse hellbent-on-revenge-morality regarding who is and isn't "muh enemy," or whatever the fuck.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

Benzo Samurai said:


> It was when IBS gradually ceased to go his way that his true more seething and sociopathic(or whatever the fuck) character came out. Initially I would not have guessed that he was a guy who drank himself to near death, doxed and stalked people, and had this perverse hellbent-on-revenge-morality regarding who is and isn't "muh enemy," or whatever the fuck.


His bullshit grew into an "if you're not my friend, you're my enemy" mentality and that was a lot of his undoing.


----------



## Rarghs (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't believe this started with Aaayy team on twitter back in the gamer gay days claiming Ralph raped and murdered a girl behind an arbies and it's now essentially been memed into reality with Ethan being a meth taking cop punching absent father facing abuse charges


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

Rarghs said:


> I can't believe this started with Aaayy team on twitter back in the gamer gay days claiming Ralph raped and murdered a girl behind an arbies and it's now essentially been memed into reality with Ethan being a meth taking cop punching absent father facing abuse charges


Now he's strangling bitches _in front _of Arby's. He's come full circle.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Now he's strangling bitches _in front _of Arby's. He's come full circle.


No, that's when he doing it inside of the restaurant by drowning Faith's baby in the restroom.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> No, that's when he doing it inside of the restaurant by drowning Faith's baby in the restroom.


damn, that's dark. lmao


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> damn, that's dark. lmao


You want me to be more gloomy? He won't pay for the funeral or casket.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> You want me to be more gloomy? He won't pay for the funeral or casket.


Why would you need a funeral or a casket when the toilets flush just fine?


----------



## ricky_roma (Dec 16, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Ralph doesn't know what real fucking with is.  People fuck with him, sure, but no one is really trying to harm him. Imagine if somebody was to contact people in the jail with him, if he goes back. Telling his cell mates he is a pedophile wouldnt go over well, Ralph trying to explain what an A-Log is would fall on deaf ears.


Zoom has fucked with him a lot this year. 
Where is he now? It's surprising that Zoom is quiet with all this stuff going on about Ralph.


----------



## Astro Boy (Dec 16, 2020)

I only saw a bit of his stream through replay and holy fuck does Hoggish Greedly make himself out as some macho street fighter defending the honor of m'ladies.

He talks a lot how he's almost in fights, how he's going to throw down and knock someone out. Keyword... almost. He talks so much about the near fights and never an actual fight, probably because he's never had one and knows if he did, he is the one getting his ass beat and humiliated.

Who honestly thinks Ralph could fight anyone? He poses no physical threat to any male that's not of manlet size.

He also mentioned how he was almost (again almost) in a fight with a Cuban woman. My money would've been on the chica.


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 16, 2020)

Benzo Samurai said:


> I can actually see what Ade means. Ralph isn't the worst talker in the world, he can go on for hours talking without any struggles and he knows how to suck dick with words. Richard Spencer's appearances on the Killstream is my favorite examples of this.
> 
> When I first started watching the Killstream and IBS back in 2017 my first impression of Ralph was that he was a sinner-yet-sympathetic-and-nice type of person, not at all an angry Seethan Ralph.
> 
> It was when IBS gradually ceased to go his way that his true more seething and sociopathic(or whatever the fuck) character came out. Initially I would not have guessed that he was a guy who drank himself to near death, doxed and stalked people, and had this perverse hellbent-on-revenge-morality regarding who is and isn't "muh enemy," or whatever the fuck.


Jail seemed like it had been a reality check for him, and that he was genuine about trying to be a better person. There would be some glimpses here and there of unsavioury shit, but you could rationalise it with him being a drinker and it's not always easy to hold your tongue. 

Eventually though, yeah, the wheels came off and it became pretty clear that he hadn't really changed and another year or so later I'd argue he's behaving worse than he ever has in the past. Personally I'm still just shocked at how unrepentant he is about making enemies. He's turned allies and ex-friends by the boatload into people out to get him.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 16, 2020)

memphismauler is missing from the Dick Show discord. He was there this morning. Trouble in paradise, or DFE?


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 16, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> memphismauler is missing from the Dick Show discord. He was there this morning. Trouble in paradise, or DFE?


Not sure if he would want to delete that, that was his crowning evidence she did it out of spite. I think Ralph thinks he is higher on Daxs friend list than he actually is. Trying to preemtively start a fight with friends of the show is not a good look. He's losing what few shitty friends he has, he will probably have to apologize to Dax later today.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 16, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Ralph trying to explain what an A-Log is would fall on deaf ears.



BEN DOVA WHITE BITCH I GOT A LOG FO YO ASSS


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 16, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> Jail seemed like it had been a reality check for him, and that he was genuine about trying to be a better person. There would be some glimpses here and there of unsavioury shit, but you could rationalise it with him being a drinker and it's not always easy to hold your tongue.
> 
> Eventually though, yeah, the wheels came off and it became pretty clear that he hadn't really changed and another year or so later I'd argue he's behaving worse than he ever has in the past. Personally I'm still just shocked at how unrepentant he is about making enemies. He's turned allies and ex-friends by the boatload into people out to get him.



Yeah I thought jail helped him change but then he needlessly turned everyone against him. Remember when Null was nice and tried to help him set up his own forum? He’s making unnecessary enemies.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

what's this ralph and this person?





						@adezero / zerotacht and tachy - ex of Ethan Ralph
					

@adezero / zerotacht and tachy  the self described Courtney Love of e-drama.  these two were involved in the 'leaks', they present themselves as EDiots or ED adjacent.  they've done multiple streams going over these 'leaks' and have covered well known ralph lore...  they can be found in their...




					kiwifarms.net
				











edit: ive read they were involved with some ED people, any obscure lore would be appreciated.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 18, 2020)

death of chans said:


> what's this ralph and this person?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you post this just to crosspost and draw attention to your shitty thread, like a faggot?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Spectre_06 said:


> So did you post this just to crosspost and draw attention to your shitty thread, like a faggot?


no you uppity cunt, im looking for lore.


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 18, 2020)

death of chans said:


> no you uppity cunt, im looking for lore.


Probably should have looked for that lore BEFORE making the thread...


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> Probably should have looked for that lore BEFORE making the thread...


I should've been more specific, adezero and encyclopedia dramatica.
regardless found it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't know if anyone else caught Ethan sperging at his mods at the end of the last stream. Not sure if he was mad at them for being too heavy or too easy with the bans. I'll rewatch. It might be worth a post to the freakout but probably not.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 18, 2020)

mastercthulhu said:


> I think he forgets ppl are willing to go to his house and fuck with him when he pushes it like this


yeah but americans are so weak when it comes to that...
people should go full drachenlord on him, in minecraft.


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> yeah but americans are so weak when it comes to that...


Because America is not the castrated post war Germany and people have weapons. I'd also probably ban you for posting about it if you do it.


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 18, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> yeah but americans are so weak when it comes to that...
> people should go full drachenlord on him, in minecraft.


I really don't think you would do that in America with the 500 million guns just casually lying around. Hassle is only around because Boogie decided to fire a round off towards a bunch of innocent school children instead of the dude harassing him. Plus you would just be giving him free content. Let the corn lord seethe in his meth mansion by himself, don't give him ammo.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> I really don't think you would do that in America with the 500 million guns just casually lying around. Hassle is only around because Boogie decided to fire a round off towards a bunch of innocent school children instead of the dude harassing him. Plus you would just be giving him free content. Let the corn lord seethe in his meth mansion by himself, don't give him ammo.



It's a winning visual, though. Poor big ol' fat rumpled lonely Dragonlord. Suffers alone with people shooting fireworks into his bedroom while Gunt is endlessly winning.


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> It's a winning visual, though. Poor big ol' fat rumpled lonely Dragonlord. Suffers alone with people shooting fireworks into his bedroom while Gunt is endlessly winning.


Didn't Dragonlord start walking around with a massive club and smashed some dude's windshield in? As much as I don't like the Gunt, I still think actual real life harassment is a line not to be crossed. People in glass houses and all.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> Didn't Dragonlord start walking around with a massive club and smashed some dude's windshield in? As much as I don't like the Gunt, I still think actual real life harassment is a line not to be crossed. People in glass houses and all.



Gunt will piss someone off who will lay him out on his own. A total stranger who, like the rest of the world, has no answer for "DEWWW YEWW KNOW HEW AH AMMM" except for "lol no." 

Would watching a video compilation of Gunt freaking out on strangers in his yard be entertaining? Absolutely. We won't get that. He doesn't have the Drachenlord's big fat furry balls. There'll be no windshield smashing. He'll go inside and seethe on Twitter.


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Gunt will piss someone off who will lay him out on his own. A total stranger who, like the rest of the world, has no answer for "DEWWW YEWW KNOW HEW AH AMMM" except for "lol no."
> 
> Would watching a video compilation of Gunt freaking out on strangers in his yard be entertaining? Absolutely. We won't get that. He doesn't have the Drachenlord's big fat furry balls. There'll be no windshield smashing. He'll go inside and seethe on Twitter.


Yeah but there's a difference between Cornboy getting laid out on a public street versus someone decking him on his own lawn. 

There's a line between funny, and pathetic. Calling Ralph corn online and watching him get pissy is fun. Doing the same when he's out in public is also funny, but physically going to his house to harass him is crossing a line in my eye.


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Gunt will piss someone off who will lay him out on his own. A total stranger who, like the rest of the world, has no answer for "DEWWW YEWW KNOW HEW AH AMMM" except for "lol no."
> 
> Would watching a video compilation of Gunt freaking out on strangers in his yard be entertaining? Absolutely. We won't get that. He doesn't have the Drachenlord's big fat furry balls. There'll be no windshield smashing. He'll go inside and seethe on Twitter.


Didn’t he say some shut about Jesse from PodAwful showing up at his house, and not doing anything or something?  He didn‘t go Big Man Ralph on him then, I have a feeling that inside Gunty is just a scared little boy who’s afraid of confrontation with men, so he channels that aggression on women either by trying to thumb them or assaulting them or both


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> Yeah but there's a difference between Cornboy getting laid out on a public street versus someone decking him on his own lawn.
> 
> There's a line between funny, and pathetic. Calling Ralph corn online and watching him get pissy is fun. Doing the same when he's out in public is also funny, but physically going to his house to harass him is crossing a line in my eye.


That faggot Droopy-looking dipshit Pod Aw...


Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> Didn’t he say some shut about Jesse from PodAwful showing up at his house, and not doing anything or something?  He didn‘t go Big Man Ralph on him then, I have a feeling that inside Gunty is just a scared little boy who’s afraid of confrontation with men, so he channels that aggression on women either by trying to thumb them or assaulting them or both


Ninja'd 

Jesse went all the way to Guntsville, raised big hype on a livestream, and did nothing except leave a Pod Awful sticker in his mom's newspaper box. He's the one person on the earth that Gunt would have been well-served to choke out.

I also think Gunt lives with a woman to shield himself from his slightly more-rational haydurrs. Mantsu...his mother...Tardski...


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a theory why Ralph is sperging out to defend m'lady Pantsu's honor.
Keep in mind, the deal with Pantsu he was trying to work out was a polyamorus relationship
Pantsu (as far as I know) has not spoke up confirming that she is with Ralph even now.
Ralph tried to pretend that he was still with Faith post her leaving and then only admits to "being" with Pantsu once the leaks come out and he is publicly called out (confirming that the rumors of Pantsu being Gunted are truuuuuuuuuuuuu)
Ralph gets defensive anytime she talks to another dude.

Me thinks they are not in as committed a relationship as Ralph thinks... Because May is not bragging about Ralph the same way he's bragging about thumbing her pooper on discord


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 18, 2020)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I have a theory why Ralph is sperging out to defend m'lady Pantsu's honor.
> Keep in mind, the deal with Pantsu he was trying to work out was a polyamorus relationship
> Pantsu (as far as I know) has not spoke up confirming that she is with Ralph even now.
> Ralph tried to pretend that he was still with Faith post her leaving and then only admits to "being" with Pantsu once the leaks come out and he is publicly called out (confirming that the rumors of Pantsu being Gunted are truuuuuuuuuuuuu)
> ...



I can't help but think that Ralph has made multiple moves on Pey and is wanting her to be Faith's replacement in the polyamorous harem he is wanting.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

plate gang, the original lot posted on /cow/ and enjoyed taking the piss out of vee, apparently ethan was a fan.
this odd iteration (if they're still about) are sok tier.
... John Boulden is or was one of their petcows.


			https://youtube.com/channel/UCIOWuqhwlxeSnEAvnGW9wMA/featured


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

death of chans said:


> plate gang, the original lot posted on /cow/ and enjoyed taking the piss out of vee, apparently ethan was a fan.
> this odd iteration (if they're still about) are sok tier.
> ... John Boulden is or was one of their petcows.
> 
> ...


HEJAS covers Boulden these days.


----------



## instythot (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> It blows me away that he thinks Pantsu is any kind of catch. The woman sucked all of the money and mental fortitude from digibro until he was nothing but a broken husk. Lookswise Pantsu for a normal person is a homely girl with daddy issues, dime a dozzen in any western city.


Yes, but have you seen Ethan Ralph, and have you heard of "leagues" ?


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 21, 2020)

Ralph fired shots at Nick Rekieta today.



			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1340871621612072961
		


(archive)

Edit: Cheers, I had a dumb bitch moment. Fixed!


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 21, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> Ralph fired shots at Nick Rekieta today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive is the same as main URL.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2020)

instythot said:


> Yes, but have you seen Ethan Ralph, and have you heard of "leagues" ?


hopefully like digi he becomes desperate enough to keep her to go on hrt


----------



## instythot (Dec 21, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> hopefully like digi he becomes desperate enough to keep her to go on hrt


Yeah, because Ethan Ralph needs to somehow get bigger tits


----------



## High Tea (Dec 21, 2020)

instythot said:


> Yeah, because Ethan Ralph needs to somehow get bigger tits


When the Killstream finally dies, he'll needs those big tiddies for the Onlyfans


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Dec 21, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> Ralph fired shots at Nick Rekieta today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks more like gunty trying to be funny. nicks reply wasn’t angry or salty.  Taking this a bit deeper, Think about it, Ralph commenting on other peoples looks... does he own a mirror? maybe it’s one of those funhouse ones.


----------



## Edilg (Jan 1, 2021)

https://twitter.com/NickJFuentes/status/1344881138742030336?s=20
		


Nick must have just plum forgot to @ Ethan.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 1, 2021)

Edilg said:


> View attachment 1821581
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NickJFuentes/status/1344881138742030336?s=20
> ...


It's just like when nobody likes my posts!

Seriously though, I wonder how Gunty will take this betrayal from a dang dirty


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jan 1, 2021)

I hate to admit this but ralphs courting of fuentes and the anal first movement has been the thing i hated the most about 2020 killstream. I could always look past Ralph's dumb politics or warski/gators low IQ cold takes. But once he started grifting those virgins and putting on the mask of being in a movement.  I just couldn't stand it anymore


----------



## ddlloo (Jan 1, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> I hate to admit this but ralphs courting of fuentes and the anal first movement has been the thing i hated the most about 2020 killstream. I could always look past Ralph's dumb politics or warski/gators low IQ cold takes. But once he started grifting those virgins and putting on the mask of being in a movement.  I just couldn't stand it anymore


One of the biggest complaints in the past, that I never gave a whole lot of credence to, was that Ralph was faking most of his positions and views to rake in the money. After getting out of jail he seemed fairly self aware, repentant, and actually 'reasonably' knowledgeable as to political issues (or had at least quickly researched things before the show started, which is something he sure as shit doesn't do anymore). I thought the accusations of faking it were a bit over the top, after all fuck ups (and Ralph still counted as one even if he seemed to be trying to undo the sins of the past) are present at every part of the political spectrum.

This religious larping shit though is so ridiculously over the top and blatantly bullshit when considering his lifestyle and demeanour, that I'm rethinking my original position. I can completely understand why him turning the grift up to 100 and trying to court the 'America First' religious types would piss people off.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 2, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> After getting out of jail he seemed fairly self aware, repentant, and actually 'reasonably' knowledgeable as to political issues (or had at least quickly researched things before the show started, which is something he sure as shit doesn't do anymore).


This is the self-proclaimed leftist that voted for Obama twice and his lack of show prep is only a meme now because of how he acted then. He's never done show prep. I stumbled on his stream with Nora before the Baked Alaska meltdown and he legit had 20-30 people so I don't even know why he'd prep then and when his show was getting big he was stealing memes from us in realtime because he did no prep. It's how we got the jcaesar187 watermark on his show.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 2, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> I hate to admit this but ralphs courting of fuentes and the anal first movement has been the thing i hated the most about 2020 killstream. I could always look past Ralph's dumb politics or warski/gators low IQ cold takes. But once he started grifting those virgins and putting on the mask of being in a movement.  I just couldn't stand it anymore


Courting the Fuentes crowd is one thing. Reaching out to an audience is usually a smart move for a politics/internet drama show, but not if it changes your show. 

Gunt sheilding Nick however was annoying. Trying to spin the cat boy stuff as just a prank bro, and only allowing approved damage control attacking of his guest but trying to spin it as no holds barred uncensored call ins is gayer than Cat Boy Cammy with a horse dildo.
Ralph adopting Nick's optics philosophy was a death nail in the shows coffin. Anyone who is a "fwend of da show" is a sacred cow, which makes it funny when he flip-flops on a defenses he made for his internet fwends when they don't do what he wants or upset the gunt. It also lead to Ralph living in delusional reality world where all his friends and him are winners and everyone else who is a Haytr is a loser. The double standards in what he will attack people with but over look in his e-fwends is pretty funny, but yea, it is lame "Anal First" optics posturing cause he wants to emulate and be associated with Nick's movement.


----------



## naught (Jan 3, 2021)

New challengers have entered.
Post in thread 'Ethan Ralph Gunt Report' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-gunt-report.81210/post-8075541


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2021)

*”What the fuck does @Null have to gain from making a lolcow thread about me? Piece of shit.”*

When I logged in, I saw this quote on the front page.

I don’t even know if Ethan said this, but why is it that I can picture him saying this in his voice?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2021)

albert chan said:


> *”What the fuck does @Null have to gain from making a lolcow thread about me? Piece of shit.”*
> 
> When I logged in, I saw this quote on the front page.
> 
> I don’t even know if Ethan said this, but why is it that I can picture him saying this in his voice?


Because Ethan reacted to Null mocking him like a bitter, dumped ex-lover?


----------



## Edilg (Jan 4, 2021)

Encroaching further into Gunt time. I have a feeling that 2021 will be the end of Ethan   Nick.
Tweet / Archive


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 4, 2021)

Edilg said:


> View attachment 1828035
> Encroaching further into Gunt time. I have a feeling that 2021 will be the end of Ethan   Nick.
> Tweet / Archive


Wow, so the discord leaks were true! Devious! I wonder how long until Ralph figures it out? It's not like he can call fuentes out in public because then he'd be admitting he read the leaks (and nick is basically 40 to 50 times more popular than him). He asks in private and nick will just flat out deny, probably call him paranoid. lmao, I bet Ralph just takes it and bows down. What will he do when phase 2 is rolled out? Ralph is fucked, getting squeezed off his own platform.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Wow, so the discord leaks were true! Devious! I wonder how long until Ralph figures it out? It's not like he can call fuentes out in public because then he'd be admitting he read the leaks (and nick is basically 40 to 50 times more popular than him). He asks in private and nick will just flat out deny, probably call him paranoid. lmao, I bet Ralph just takes it and bows down. What will he do when phase 2 is rolled out? Ralph is fucked, getting squeezed off his own platform.


What leaks/link me to the leaks

Edit:fucking hell, i cant believe its working out like he said. No wonder they believe in 4d chess.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> (and nick is basically 40 to 50 times more popular than him).


And that’s probably a conservative estimate. I’d wager Nick is probably 1000x more popular if you factor in enthusiasm, respect, etc. People who watch Nick actually support him, and will show up in numbers. But so many people who watch Ralph dislike him personally, or are ambivalent at best. 


RichardRApe said:


> lmao, I bet Ralph just takes it and bows down. What will he do when phase 2 is rolled out? Ralph is fucked, getting squeezed off his own platform.


That would be great. Watch for Ralph to move his show time later to avoid the conflict.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> That would be great. Watch for Ralph to move his show time later to avoid the conflict.


But then Papa Rackets Semitic Lawsplaining Hours...? Uh oh Ralph, maybe there's a morning Kumite timeslot open for you.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Jan 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> That would be great. Watch for Ralph to move his show time later to avoid the conflict.


Now that's what I call - A Ralph Retort


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> And that’s probably a conservative estimate. I’d wager Nick is probably 1000x more popular if you factor in enthusiasm, respect, etc. People who watch Nick actually support him, and will show up in numbers. But so many people who watch Ralph dislike him personally, or are ambivalent at best.
> 
> That would be great. Watch for Ralph to move his show time later to avoid the conflict.


Or earlier. That means heavier day drinking to prep for the show.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 4, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Or earlier. That means heavier day drinking


But he wakes up at 6pm??!


TriggerMeElmo said:


> to *prep *for the show.


Ohh.... oh you!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> But he wakes up at 6pm??!
> 
> Ohh.... oh you!


Ahahaha well if he did do an earlier show it would also mean that his guests would suck even _worse_ if that's even imaginable.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 2, 2021)

Now that Reethan has told Auschwitz AFC to _Die Bitch Die!!!!_ can we resurrect this neglected thread?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 24, 2021)

Just wanted to add a minor but important fact to this thread. PPP completely made up the story about Ralph getting him kicked out of his church. He was kicked out but it was apparently due to his massive ego and wanting to be paid as a preacher because he saw it as a birthright being from a family of preachers. This came out during the breakup with Surfer but I don't know how widely this fact has traveled so I'm putting it here for posterity.


----------

